# Cricket feeding for Breaded Dragon



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Who many crickets should I feed my 8 month old Dragon? What I have read is feed twice a day, but nothing about how many.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

lets say a lot? i had 2 when they were babies. ate like pigs


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Mine eats a ton... I don't even know how many he eats anymore. Just _a lot_. He also gets his veggies every day.


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

I had one , soon youll be buying them by the 1000, meal worms and silk worms too, throw in about 10 or so to start and see waht happens , if he eats them all add some more if not take em out or if its not too many left leane them in there. I found they used to bug my Dr when he was sleeping, Mine was a Snowflake Morph Pure White with grey diamond down wis back. he was 22.5" when he passed.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

yea, dont forget the veggies. i made my first one into a carnivore when i bought it because i had forgotten to feed it cuz i was lazy. but in the end, it ended up only eatin veggies lol

o and huck, sorry for ur loss man. i miss mine also.


----------

